# Chướng bụng, đầy hơi, khó tiêu ngày tết khỏi lo khi có Dầu Tràm Con Yêu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (15/1/19)

Tết sắp đến, đây là khoảng thời gian mà tình trạng về tiêu hóa như chướng bụng, đầy hơi, khó tiêu diễn ra thường xuyên hơn và gây khó chịu mất đi niềm vui ngày tết. Bởi vì cơ thể chúng ta tiếp nhận một lượng lớn thức ăn cùng với đồ uống.




Để có một bữa cơm đầm ấm bên gia đình hay một bữa nhậu với bạn bè diễn ra thoãi mái và vui vẻ, để đánh tan nổi lo tình trạng về tiêu hóa. Dầu Tràm Con Yêu sẽ giúp các mẹ giải quyết các vấn đề đó một cách nhanh chống, thành phần của dầu tràm có khả năng kích thích tiêu hóa, đẩy lùi tình trạng chướng bụng, đầy hơi, ăn không tiêu ngày tết. Chỉ cần cho một ít dầu tràm con yêu thoa đều vùng bụng quanh rốn chỉ một lúc sau bạn sẽ cảm thấy hiệu quả rỏ rệt.

Còn gì thoãi mái hơn khi những bữa ăn, bữa nhậu trở nên thoãi mái và vui vẻ hơn bao giờ hết. Các mẹ còn chờ gì nữa mà lại không chọn cho mình sản phẩm Dầu Tràm Con Yêu cho gia đình và người thân yêu của mình.

Ngoài ra, dầu tràm con yêu góp phần làm cho bầu không khí gia đình trở nên sạch sẽ và thoãi mái bởi khả năng diệt khuẩn, ức chế virus và xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại. Cùng với đó hương thơm dịu mát của dầu tràm mang lại cho ta cảm giác thư giãn, thoãi mái sau một ngày dài đầy mệt mỏi.

Hiện nay dầu tràm con yêu đã được bày bán rộng khắp các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc thông qua các cơ sở uy tín để các mẹ có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc đi lại như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số quầy thuốc trên toàn quốc.


----------

